# Is Sky moving to a new satellite?



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

I have read today- and promptly forgotten where I read it- that Sky may be moving to a new satellite with a narrow beam in 2015. Anyone else know anything about this? Would this mean the few free channels left we get via the skybox are going to disappear as well? May be getting a divorce if OH can't get Movies 4 Men!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

JaneyO said:


> I have read today- and promptly forgotten where I read it- that Sky may be moving to a new satellite with a narrow beam in 2015. Anyone else know anything about this? Would this mean the few free channels left we get via the skybox are going to disappear as well? May be getting a divorce if OH can't get Movies 4 Men!


Yes and no and maybe.

Two new uk tv satellites, Astra 2e and Astra 2F, carrying both free and sky channels are in operation. Their channels are spread over the two beams, the uk beam and European beam.
BBC ITV C4 and Fives are on the UK beams, and most sky channels are on the European beam.

A third and final satellite,2g, will be launched later this year...but nothing definite as to its operational start date.

Some channels, free and sky, will move to it - mainly those on the old Astra 2A satellite. They will move to the UK and European beam also - which go where will be up to the channel operators...and I doubt this will be known by anyone else until it happens.

Sky only operate three free channels : Sky News, Challenge, and Pick TV.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

sat said:


> Yes and no and maybe.
> 
> Two new uk tv satellites, Astra 2e and Astra 2F, carrying both free and sky channels are in operation. Their channels are spread over the two beams, the uk beam and European beam.
> BBC ITV C4 and Fives are on the UK beams, and most sky channels are on the European beam.
> ...


So M4M and the like must be on the European beam I guess. I've got lots of friends who pay for sky packages with UK addresses, they won't to lose them. Thanks for the info Sat!


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

JaneyO said:


> So M4M and the like must be on the European beam I guess. I've got lots of friends who pay for sky packages with UK addresses, they won't to lose them. Thanks for the info Sat!


M4M is currently on 2fs European beam.
so should be an easy catch inmost of spain.

As for Sky package, it all depends which beams they put them on - currently some sky pay channel ARE on a Uk beam....
And in the past also...

Suffice to say they will not lose AL Sky pay channels, but there is a small risk that one or two may move to a uk beam...


----------

